# has anybody ever showed a bay roan in a color class???



## iluvmoocow (Jan 6, 2011)

has anybody showed a bay roan in a colored class cuz im not sure if i can show my bay roan mare and if she colored


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You've already posted a thread similar to this one.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

where in the world are you? the answers you will get will depend on this.

In the UK no you would not be able to show in a coloured classes. however if you can find one you can do odd colour classes


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you not like the answers in the other thread?


----------



## iluvmoocow (Jan 6, 2011)

no its not that i just thought that if i rephased my question it be easier...srry:/


----------

